

Rovio Announces Redundancies - lolo_
http://www.rovio.com/en/news/blog/552/towards-a-simplified-organization

======
yummybear
I guess it was hoping for too much that "Redundancies" was a game.

------
timkeller
I always hate the language used in blogs posts like this. Not saying I could
write something much better... just painful to read the sugar-coated bad news.

